# Targus Bluetooth Adapter



## Mr_Strat (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a Targus Bluetooth adapter (ACB10US) that works with a PC, but on several Mac it will not recognize my RAZR. There's no software on Targus' site, and OS X shouldn't need anything special.

Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jun 14, 2006)

1st off, when you plug it in to your mac, did a bluetooth icon show up in the menubar?  second, does targus say that the bluetooth adaptor is mac compatible?  also what version of the razr do you have ( apple's list is here ) , and did you make sure to turn the bluetooth on the phone on?


----------



## Mr_Strat (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, yes, yes, yes.

The computer knows it's there and I get the icon in the menu bar. System Profiler sees it and I get the icon in System Preferences.
Targus says it's Mac compatible. I have the basic V3 from T-Mobile and BT was turned on on the phone.
Have tried it on 3 different Macs with no success, but it works with a PC (I washed my hands afterwards). Damned if I know what the problem is. I'll mess with it more tonight after work.


----------



## Mr_Strat (Jun 16, 2006)

I finally just said "screw it" and took it back to Staples. "Mike" in Targus' tech support in India recommended installing a 3-year old BT patch from Apple. I don't think so. I'll get a D-Link which I know will work.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jun 16, 2006)

sounds like theres are compatibltiy issue with the mac and phone.  if all works on a pc and the mac see the adaptor and places a bluetooth icon in the menu bar, its not the adaptor.  but never know, let us know if the other adaptor worked.


----------

